# Trapping Experts, Will this Work?



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your plan. Use what equipment you have and by having medium frames in deep boxes will also allow the swarm to build some comb that they will be looking to build anyways. Once you cut the excess off, you will have mediums to put into your medium hive bodies. I have used this same method before and it does work well.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

I do it and it works great. I also catch ALOT of swarms in 5 frame medium nucs. I know there is lots of controversy over sizes but I set just as many medium nucs out as deep nucs and they catch about the same. I caught about 15 swarms in medium nucs last year.


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you build your own swarm traps and run medium frames, why not build boxes to hold 4 medium frames and have them stacked 2 high?
This way you have about the same volume as a 5 frame deep, but tall and skinny like a tree cavity would be.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are several ways you can do this. I often use deep nucs (because I already had them) and they work. You could also make boxes out of one by 12's and get a little more room. A deep eight frame box would be a nice volume for a swarm trap with medium frames in it...


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've always used 10 frame deep bodies for swarm traps.
Had a handful left when we switched over.
Just fill them with my medium frames and they work great.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Or... you can run two 5 frame mediums and install the 5 frames in the top. You then have the volume and the frames so they can start on.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I plan on doing the exact same thing as the op this spring. There are some freebie deeps laying around my basement that have been sanded up and painted, that I will put medium frames in for swarm traps. My swarm trapping success rate last season was 100%. 1 for 1!


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

LSHonda310 said:


> If you build your own swarm traps and run medium frames, why not build boxes to hold 4 medium frames and have them stacked 2 high?


I want to avoid tying up more than 5 frames in a swarm trap. I plan to buy 100 frames and set out 20 traps. 

[/QUOTE]Or... you can run two 5 frame mediums and install the 5 frames in the top. You then have the volume and the frames so they can start on. [/QUOTE]

That's a good idea. I really don't know what the sweet spot is between not having enough space and having too much. I know a swarm will bail either way. I've read about people, including Deepsouth in post 3, catching them in 5 frame mediums. I would just hate to see a swarm leave because of too little space. 

I might try building one a little taller than a deep, but still using 5 medium frames.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am building my swarm traps 5 frames wide and 16 inches deep. This gives me a volume of 40 liters (supposedly close to the "magic number"). I will throw in my medium frames and transfer them later cutting the comb off the bottom of the frames if I need to.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried 10 frame mediums for traps, are they big enough for large swarms and how difficult is it to get them on the tree.If they would work it would be so much easier than dealing with deeps and unwanted comb .This way all your equip. is standardized and can be used in all kinds of situations .


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

laketrout said:


> Has anyone tried 10 frame mediums for traps, are they big enough for large swarms and how difficult is it to get them on the tree.If they would work it would be so much easier than dealing with deeps and unwanted comb .This way all your equip. is standardized and can be used in all kinds of situations .


The thought crossed my mind to use that, a ten frame medium...but it ties up 10 frames instead of 5 and I think it would be awkward to mount.

Although, it would be nice to be able to take a trap off the tree and throw it on a bottom board, put a lid on it and be done. 

I like the 16" deep box idea with 5 medium frames, thanks yotebuster.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I can just see running out of box's some day and needing a regular med. box in a emergency situation and thinking I can grab the 10 frame med. on the tree over in the hedgerow !! LOL 

I'm going to give this mounting idea a try , fasten a 3ft long flat board on the side of the box and strap the board to the tree with the box , come up on a angle from the bottom of the board with a brace to the outside bottom edge of the box for support . I'm sure some have tried it .


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

How about mounting a board about 20 inches long perpendicular to the side of the medium box, screwing that board to the box, then taking a strap and using it to support the box. Mount the strap diagonally from the top of the board to the bottom of the far side of the box?

Just throwing ideas around.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

JStinson said:


> With only a few exceptions, I run all medium equipment. I want to stay that way. I also want to get into swarm trapping this year. I know that a 5 frame medium is tad too small for this. On the other hand, I don't want to use ten frame medium boxes because of the size and the fact that it ties up 5 extra frames (compared with the 5 frame box) that I could be using for something else. I don't want to use 8 frame either.


One other thought regarding using the 10 frame medium is don't use all 10 frames...just use 5, centered and nailed on each corner with a 1" brad (or similar) to keep the frames from moving on you. I suppose there would be argument for simply sliding them to one side or the other as well. Anyhow, I've ran most of my 5 frame deep traps with as little as one old black comb in it. Now that I'm in my 3rd year of beekeeping, I may not be as stingy this year since I now have more comb reserves. Good luck!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

mtndewluvr said:


> I've ran most of my 5 frame deep traps with as little as one old black comb in it. !


I never run more than 3 frames in a swarm box. I use all 10 frame deeps. I place two old drawn brood combs against one side and then one frame of foundation. I rarely, rarely, rarely, ever find the bees have dropped any comb in the box beyond the frame of foundation. They virtually always start working the two old brood combs, and start drawing comb on the foundation. The frame of foundation seemes to keep them from dropping their own comb.

Only time I find that this doesn't work is if you go 2 months and don't check your swarm boxes. Then the whole box will be full. During swarm season I try to check mine every 10 days to two weeks. When I find one occupied, I transfer the frames to a new box and fill the new, or clean box. Let them stay until the queen is laying, then move them and set the same swarm box back in the same spot.

Not a lot of feral bees in my area, and no commercial keepers, so, I don't catch a lot of swarms in the traps. I envy odfrank). I put out about 35 to 50, 10 frame deeps with 3 combs each, each year, and normally get 12 to 18 swarms to move in. Never came below 10 and never above 20.

cchoganjr


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

JStinson;1050751
Will this work?[/QUOTE said:


> Let us know..... . I see no reason why it wouldn't. I have had problems in the past with large swarms hitting my smaller traps early in swarming season, but especially later a 5 frame nuc is plenty big. Try it out with your medium frames. Good luck!


----------

